# Help with AI's



## secdrl (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys, couple questions. First, I want to stick with ONE AI during and  PCT. What do you guys recommend for this? I was thinking Novaldex??

Also, I am possibly considering a liquid AI. Do I have to keep those refrigerated? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 1, 2011)

nobody uses nolva for during cycle except to treat gyno
you need aromasin for both on and pct


----------



## gearin up (Sep 1, 2011)

nolva is a serm. Works differently than an ai. I agree that aromasin is an excellent choice.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 1, 2011)

oh refridgeration is not needed


----------



## secdrl (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. Is the aromasin only in liquid form? Or can I get it in orals or something comparable?


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 1, 2011)

its available in oral and liquid


----------



## Hell (Sep 2, 2011)

Aromasin and adex are the favorites.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Aromasin trumps adex in pct cause aromasin won't rebound as it permanently deactivates the estrogen. That's why we recommend it as the goto AI for both intra and pct.I recommend the research chem cause it's super affordable and usually just as good if you have a good source.


----------



## secdrl (Sep 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Aromasin trumps adex in pct cause aromasin won't rebound as it permanently deactivates the estrogen. That's why we recommend it as the goto AI for both intra and pct.I recommend the research chem cause it's super affordable and usually just as good if you have a good source.




Thanks bro! I picked tp some aromasin today! Appreciate the help.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a question on this.  Armasin prevents testosterone from aromatizing, it doesnt kill all estrogen.  Plus for pct it makes sense to deal with both estrogen issues  (imbalance from lower natural testosterone) and you need something to assist in kick starting testosterone product into full gear too.

So the question is, I have heard an AI for on cycle, a SSERM for PCT BECAUSE a serm will bind to estrogen, not kill it, thus giving the body time to reach homostatis again .  So you would use a AI like aromasin on cycle to avoid aromatizing and assist in keeping some of the estrogen in check so when you do go pct, there is less, then you go clomid or nolva or both to assist in getting LH active again and binding any excess estrogens temporarily.

Wehre is my understanding faulty?  just trying to understand this myself.  thanks


----------



## pieguy (Sep 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I have a question on this.  Armasin prevents testosterone from aromatizing, it doesnt kill all estrogen.  Plus for pct it makes sense to deal with both estrogen issues  (imbalance from lower natural testosterone) and you need something to assist in kick starting testosterone product into full gear too.
> 
> So the question is, I have heard an AI for on cycle, a SSERM for PCT BECAUSE a serm will bind to estrogen, not kill it, thus giving the body time to reach homostatis again .  So you would use a AI like aromasin on cycle to avoid aromatizing and assist in keeping some of the estrogen in check so when you do go pct, there is less, then you go clomid or nolva or both to assist in getting LH active again and binding any excess estrogens temporarily.
> 
> Wehre is my understanding faulty?  just trying to understand this myself.  thanks



I'm pretty sure your understanding is faulty. From what i've read on this board, aromasin permanently binds to the estrogen and deactivates the aromasin, therefore preventing it from ever reaching your receptors. Serms on the other hand bind to the receptor sites where estrogen would normally go to and instead, takes the estrogen's place. 

So, for PCT, you have a SERM which is clomid, that is useful for kickstarting your natural test production (LH kickstart as you said) and then you have the AI to remove the remaining estrogen being produced as your body looks to reach homoeostasis.

"Aromasin acts as a false substrate for the aromatase enzyme, and is processed to an intermediate that binds irreversibly to the active site of the enzyme causing its inactivation, an effect also known as "suicide inhibition." In other words, Exemestane, by being structurally similar to the target of the enzymes, permanently binds to those enzymes, thereby preventing them from ever completing their task of converting androgens into estrogens. When we compare this mode of action against other AI’s the benefit becomes clear. Arimidex can unbind from the aromatase enzyme when you stop taking it but Aromasin will not therefore there is less chance of estrogen rebound with Aromasin." -heavyiron (pls don't smite me for the copy/paste


----------



## kevinhy (Sep 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I have a question on this.  Armasin prevents testosterone from aromatizing, it doesnt kill all estrogen.  Plus for pct it makes sense to deal with both estrogen issues  (imbalance from lower natural testosterone) and you need something to assist in kick starting testosterone product into full gear too.
> 
> So the question is, I have heard an AI for on cycle, a SSERM for PCT BECAUSE a serm will bind to estrogen, not kill it, thus giving the body time to reach homostatis again .  So you would use a AI like aromasin on cycle to avoid aromatizing and assist in keeping some of the estrogen in check so when you do go pct, there is less, then you go clomid or nolva or both to assist in getting LH active again and binding any excess estrogens temporarily.
> 
> Wehre is my understanding faulty?  just trying to understand this myself.  thanks



The enzyme that converts male hormones into female estrogens is aromatase, by inhibiting this enzyme total estrogen biosynthesis is limited, and results in lowered estrogen if continually taken (cycle, dose, and AI dependent of course).

A SERM binds to the actual binding site of estrogen, occupying it so that the body thinks its low on estrogen, but it doesnt reduce anything and in most cases increases estrogen. Since the primary form of estrogen creation in males is by aromatazing androgens, it upregulates steroidogenic processes, resulting in increased testosterone. 

Its my general opinion that an AI be used on cycle when necessary, and during PCT because:

SERMs increase estrogen production
Androgens are shown to increase aromatase production and expression


----------

